# Utah Lake Walleye



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I just moved to Eagle Mountain and bought a boat in the fall. I have never fished Utah Lake before, but now that I live so close, I figure I will hit it quite often from the Saratoga Springs marina. My question is, How is the walleye fishing there? I heard they spawn in march, and would love to get in on that. Any pointers?
I figure I will drive the boat across to Spanish Fork inlet and try there. Is that a good idea?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Any inlet could work, but the Provo is probably where the biggest numbers of pre-spawn eaters are staging.

If that doesn't work, there's always the warmer water where the hot springs by Saratoga flow in. That will probably have the most active fish, regardless of species. Just my thoughts. I'm no authority on Utah Lake at all.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I am not a "walleye guy" by any stretch of the imagination, but I'll tell you what I know. (It is nice to talk fishing instead of HB187) 

The spawn does occur in March and April and will attract a bit of a crowd. Rocky or gravel areas and river inlets get most of the attention (Be sure not to fish the inlets themselves, they are closed to fishing now, and you will get ticketed.) IMO, the walleye "run" is overrated. Most guys freeze their (anatomic part of choice) off and catch little to nothing. 

What is a better time to have a chance at a walleye is POST spawn. The big hens are done spawning and are hungry. You have your best shot then at a decent fish. Locations are closely guarded secrets, but the Lincoln beach area is a good bet. 

Some of the walleye experts get some decent eyes in the fall too. 

Sportsmans Warehouse has conducted seminars, with help of some of the local walleye clubs.
Watch for these, they can give you some really good pointers.

Be advised that while eyes are relatively common out there, they are quite hard to catch. But sometimes you get lucky. :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> What is a better time to have a chance at a walleye is POST spawn. The big hens are done spawning and are hungry. You have your best shot then at a decent fish. Locations are closely guarded secrets, but the Lincoln beach area is a good bet.


Seeing as how you have a boat, I don't figure there is any harm in telling this. My buddy was fishing a bass tournament on Utah Lake and his boating partner took them into AF harbor where they were pitching jigs around boat docks. He brought home two really nice walleyes caught on black and blue jigs bounced along the marina bottom. I've also heard of folks (one in particular from BFT) that does well drifting cutbait (carp chunks or minnows), flourescent jigs and throwing smaller spinners to catch walleye in the spring. It seems he targets warmer water areas, reed lines and depth changes in the otherwise mostly flat bottom to get them. Go on BFT and look up Tubedude. I'm nearly positive he's done a writeup on walleye fishing in Utah Lake that he could email you. The Dude has been fishing that lake for so long that his opinion on where, what and how is pretty much Utah Lake gospel.


----------

